# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne en mee-eters

## helpmij

Ik ben 19 jaar en ik heb nu zo'n 3 jaar last van puistjes etc.
Natuurlijk hoort het bij de leeftijd maar wat ik het ergste vind is dat mijn huid er zo lelijk van wordt.. Ik heb altijd een gave huid gehad maar door die puistjes en mee eters krijg ik allemaal gaatjes en littekens in mijn huid.
Ik verzorg mijn huid goed, 2x per dag goed wassen en een paar x per week scrubben, het enige wat helpt is 2 weken lang naar turkije gaan en na 10 dagen zijn alle puistjes en mee eters weer weg.
Maar de rest van het jaar... Ik heb een beetje droge en soms vette huid.
Wat kan ik aan die littekens doen en hoe voorkom ik dat ik puistjes en mee-eters krijg?

----------


## Earth

Je hebt juist hetzelfde voor als mij, ik heb er ook constant last van.
Je hebt last van hormonale veranderingen in je lichaam.

Wat je kan doen is biergist tabletten kopen en dagelijk een aantal innemen, dit heeft voor mijn broer geholpen (wel geduld hebben). Laat veel zon op je huid schijnen, zonnebank raad ik niet aan omdat je door straling ook puistjes kunt krijgen. 
Eet zo weinig mogelijk brol zoals fritten, chocolade, enz. Dit kan ook voor een deel helpen.

Je kan ook naar de dokter gaan en een remedie vragen, hij zal je iets voorschrijven zoals:

*benzylperoxide
minocycline 50mg
Panel 5
Roaccutane*

Of sommige kun je gewoon in de apotheker gaan kopen zonder doktersvoorschrift.

Ik vrees dat je voor de littekens een grotere stap moet zetten, plastische chirurgie is de oplossing hiervoor. Dan gaan ze de bovenste huidlaag wegslijpen oftewel met bijtende producten de littekens verwijderen.
Natuurlijk houdt dit ook een risico in zoals naeffecten, ik zou je hierover gaan laten informeren, zij zullen het natuurlijk specifieker uitleggen.

Ik heb hier nog niets van gedaan maar ben wel binnekort van plan biergist tabletten te kopen. Als het na een tijd geen effect heeft, dan maar naar de dokter..

Veel succes en remove those basterds!!

----------


## MelanieC

misschien helpt inderm..
heeft bij mij een beetje geholpen, maar bij mijn broer en zus heel erg! 

inderm kan je dokter voor je voorschrijven..


Veel succes ermee!

----------

